

How Industries Fail (and who could be next) - llimllib
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=629

======
sfphotoarts
"Part of the reason it’s grown is because TechCrunch’s reporting is some of
the best in the technology industry, comparable to, say, the technology
reporting in the New York Times." - not sure I would ever use TC as an example
of good technology reporting. And using the example of a stock photo saves
money is just ridiculous, of course they are cheaper, but I wonder if instead
of iran protesters being actually photographed, we saw a stock photo of
generic protesters that would have quite the same impact.

This is just an gross over simplification of the situation as industries
changes and times dictate new solutions to old problems.

------
zandorg
Technical news has NEVER been that good in the mainstream papers. It's always
been in niche magazines.

------
swolchok
He mentions that "you _can_ implement personalized PageRank on a small cluster
of computers", but from a business perspective, you probably can't do it
because PageRank is patented.

------
zandorg
He mentions Last.FM as an example of 'Not getting it' - but CBS bought that.
So in that at least, his argument is flawed.

